# Grafik und Text sauber nebeneinander setzen?



## Shorty1968 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo im Anhang ist ein Bild das Darstellt um was es geht,ich möchte den Text der dort unter der Grafik ist sauber neben die Grafik setzen,aber benötige dabei leider Hilfe.

Der Template eintrag für die Grafik sieht so aus:

```
<!-- IF U_FORUM_RULES -->
		<a href="{U_FORUM_RULES}">{L_FORUM_RULES}</a>
		<!-- ELSE -->
		<h1><img src="images/icons/info.png" width="30" height="30" style="text-align: left;" alt="{L_FORUM_RULES}" /></h1> <strong>{L_FORUM_RULES}</strong><br />
        <p>{FORUM_RULES}<br /></p>
		<!-- ENDIF -->
```
Der css eintrag so:

```
div.rules {
	background-color: #6fb0dd;
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

p.rules {
	background-color: #6fb0dd;
	background-image: none;
}
```
Wie bekomme ich den Text nun sauber neben die Grafik?

Gruß


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Juli 2012)

Das geht entweder, indem du für den Container display:inline; oder float:left;  setzt. 
http://de.html.net/tutorials/css/


----------



## Shorty1968 (2. Juli 2012)

Das heist im css eintrag ein display:inline; oder float:left; einfügen?


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Juli 2012)

Ja und zwar in dem Bereich, der sowohl Bild als auch Text umfasst.


----------



## DirkXB12 (6. Juli 2012)

für alle Bilder,

img {
float:left;
marin:
padding:
}

 als  Anhang im div #head 

#head img { 
float:left;
marin:
padding:
}


----------



## DirkXB12 (6. Juli 2012)

ganz vergessen:
H1 ist nicht gerade dafür gedacht als Grafik nebem einem Text zu fließen.

Besser so:

<p>
<img> Dein Text.
</p>


----------



## ikosaeder (6. Juli 2012)

DirkXB12 hat gesagt.:


> für alle Bilder,
> 
> img {
> float:left;
> ...



Bitte bei Code Beispielen darauf achten, das der Code nach einem copy und paste möglichst keine Fehlermeldungen auswirft. (Ausnahme: Variablennamen)


----------

